# Near Tropheus disaster



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have a 125G with 25 Bemba orange flames, a pair of multis and a one WC male E. cyanostictus. Filtration is done by an Eheim 2260 with Eheim diffuser. The tank has been running for about 7 months now, and everything has been going great. Last night I noticed that the filter wasn't running at top performance. I cleaned the filter basket, which brought some improvement, but not as much as I would have liked. But it was late, and I decided to tackle the issue today. Unfortunately today various things came up with my kids, and I was out of the house until 6:30pm - when I discovered that the filter had basically stopped running, the Eretmodus was dead as well as one of the multis, and the Tropheus were gasping for air at the surface    

In the last hour I have done a complete filter cleaning - finding some snails in the pump outlet :x - and an approximate 70% water change.

So far the Tropheus look none the worse for the wear - the nice coloration with dark black and orange stripes is back already, and they are active and chasing each other around the tank again. However, I am worried about diseases resulting from the undue stress. Dare I even mention the word bloat  I am in two minds whether to dose meds now to squash any possible disease before a proper outbreak, or not to stress them further by introducing chemicals :-? Any advice?

Frank


----------



## magic_cichlid (Jun 30, 2003)

My advice would be to not medicate. I would watch them closely for any change, but chances are you're fine...especially if they're already back to full color and behaving normally.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would treat. I can not say its write or wrong but I would treat. Its too similar to something that happened to me (a while ago) I ended up waiting two days before treating and losing 9 of my 18 Troph to bloat.
I always run two filters per tank now.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I would give them a little metro just to be safe... If they are healthy it's not like it's gonna hurt em' right! :wink: Better safe than sorry my friend!


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

I had a similar experience with a HOB filter. The fish were gasping at the surface, the filter was off for maybe 8 hours? I lost one to bloat which was most likely cause by the Nitrite or ammonia spike. I would give them some metro soaked food if they're all still eating, just in case. :idea:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. Two days later I haven't given them any meds, and they all seem to be doing great! I think it's almost time for me to celebrate, although I am still a little anxious. At any rate, they show great coloration, all of them eat greedily, and they are very active chasing each other about. I think I caught it just in time, but I'll have to do more regular filter maintenance on that tank in future. Shame about the Eretmodus, and I can't believe the multi kicked the bucket before the Tropheus!

Frank


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

just an after thought....

When ever I see, do, or anything happens that may stress the Trophs - I don't feed for one or two days that way their intestines don't have much to wrestle with :wink:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

TitoTee said:


> When ever I see, do, or anything happens that may stress the Trophs - I don't feed for one or two days that way their intestines don't have much to wrestle with :wink:


I believe that is a very sensible idea. Works for me too whenever I have an upset stomach 

Frank


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Good for you and your fish, Frank. By the way, nice pics.


----------

